# Postfix nach Howto geht nicht. MySQL-Fehler



## DA_ISCH (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe versucht einen Mailserver einzurichten und zwar nach diesem HOWTO:
http://www.debianhowto.de/doku.php/de:howtos:sarge:postfix2_antispam_virenschutz

wenn ich jetzt aber via Telnet versuch intern eine Testmail zu verschicken klappt dies aber nicht. Ich erhalte zwar keine Fehlermeldung aber auch OK.

Wenn ich dann in meine mail.log schaue steht dort ein Fehler den ich so interpretiere das Postfix nicht auf die MySQL-Datenbank zugreifen kann.

Hier der Auszug aus der mail.log:
Apr  4 18:37:25 h1235554 postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system
Apr  4 18:37:25 h1235554 postfix/master[9963]: daemon started -- version 2.1.5
...
Apr  4 18:42:52 h1235554 postfix/trivial-rewrite[10113]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Access denied for user 'provider_admin'@'h1235554.stratoserver.net' (using password: YES)
Apr  4 18:42:52 h1235554 postfix/trivial-rewrite[10113]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,100): table lookup problem
Apr  4 18:42:53 h1235554 postfix/smtpd[10106]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/rewrite socket while reading input attribute name
Apr  4 18:42:53 h1235554 postfix/smtpd[10106]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Apr  4 18:42:53 h1235554 postfix/master[9963]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 10113 exit status 1
Apr  4 18:42:54 h1235554 postfix/trivial-rewrite[10115]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Access denied for user 'provider_admin'@'h1235554.stratoserver.net' (using password: YES)
Apr  4 18:42:54 h1235554 postfix/trivial-rewrite[10115]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,100): table lookup problem
Apr  4 18:42:55 h1235554 postfix/smtpd[10106]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/rewrite socket while reading input attribute name
Apr  4 18:42:55 h1235554 postfix/smtpd[10106]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Success
Apr  4 18:42:55 h1235554 postfix/master[9963]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 10115 exit status 1
Apr  4 18:42:55 h1235554 postfix/master[9963]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling

und so weiter. Leider fehlt mir die Erfahrung und vermutlich auch einiges an Grundlagen um sofort zu sehen wo das Problem liegt. Ich habe dieses HOWTO sehr exakt befolgt von daher ging ich davon aus es kann nicht so verkehrt sein.

Ansonsten habe ich auch versucht via Outlook auf das Postfach zuzugreifen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich gar nicht wusste was ich beim pop3-server eintragen muss.
Wäre das dann:
Eingang: pop.meinedomain.de
Ausgang: smtp.meinedomain.de
?
Aber diese Frage nur am Rande wie gesagt.

Ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen
mfg
Andy


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. April 2007)

Die Fehlermeldung steht doch da:


> Apr 4 18:42:52 h1235554 postfix/trivial-rewrite[10113]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Access denied for user 'provider_admin'@'h1235554.stratoserver.net' (using password: YES)
> Apr 4 18:42:52 h1235554 postfix/trivial-rewrite[10113]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,100): table lookup problem


Dein MySQL-User kann auf die Postfixtabelle nicht zugreifen (fehlende Berechtigung).


----------



## DA_ISCH (5. April 2007)

ja das habe ich also richtig interpretiert aber der Nutzer hat diese Rechte zumindest theorethisch. Ich habe den Benutzer genauso angelegt wie es in dem HowTo beschrieben wurde


----------

